# Contact Free Delivery



## DEADlifter (May 19, 2020)

So, the brain trust at Jimmy John's emailed me today about their contact free delivery.  I guess they will have a robot make it, then load it in a howitzer and shoot it to my front door.  

Somebody has to make it then the delivery driver has to put it in HIS car and then bring it up the steps to my door.  

GTFOH with "contact free".  All it means is we'll put it on your porch.  That isn't a new thing,  Ever seen Home Alone?


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

lmfao.

brilliant marketing. eh?


----------



## Rhino99 (May 19, 2020)

Marketing for the sheeple


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 19, 2020)

I expect full contact with my delivery driver


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I expect full contact with my delivery driver



With a rubber


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2020)

It is contact free..... For them! :32 (18):


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 28, 2020)

Been thinking the same thing DL..what a joke


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2020)

I'd rather not interact with delivery drivers if I don't have to, Covid or not. I'm fine with it. I get your point though.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 29, 2020)

You had me at sandwich Howitzers


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 29, 2020)

Also, and I know this is petty, but I hate talking to delivery people. I know they are doing their job and that's all great - but I hate making the "obligatory" awkward 45 seconds of small talk in my front door about my dog, my house, truck in the driveway, the food I ordered, gee it's hot out etc...I just want my tacos man.


----------



## Jin (Jul 29, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Also, and I know this is petty, but I hate talking to delivery people. I know they are doing their job and that's all great - but I hate making the "obligatory" awkward 45 seconds of small talk in my front door about my dog, my house, truck in the driveway, the food I ordered, gee it's hot out etc...I just want my tacos man.



Move to Japan. Nobody will bother you. Ever.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Move to Japan. Nobody will bother you. Ever.



That sounds great honestly. I hate how sometimes random people I don't know feel obligated to start convrrsations with me. It only happens when I'm in a rush or trying to focus on something. Seems like mostly the elderly population too.


----------



## German89 (Jul 30, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Also, and I know this is petty, but I hate talking to delivery people. I know they are doing their job and that's all great - but I hate making the "obligatory" awkward 45 seconds of small talk in my front door about my dog, my house, truck in the driveway, the food I ordered, gee it's hot out etc...I just want my tacos man.




LMFAO @ "I just want my tacos man"


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> LMFAO @ "I just want my tacos man"



Sounds like a line you would hear out of the movie Pineapple Express, hahaha. "I got these cheeseburgers, man"!


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 31, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Also, and I know this is petty, but I hate talking to delivery people. I know they are doing their job and that's all great - but I hate making the "obligatory" awkward 45 seconds of small talk in my front door about my dog, my house, truck in the driveway, the food I ordered, gee it's hot out etc...I just want my pink tacos man.



Feel like they are waiting for a tip.  Oh, fixed it for ya, by the way.  lol


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 5, 2020)

I like no contact delivery. I dont want to talk to the mother ****ers.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 5, 2020)

Big Worm said:


> I like no contact delivery. I dont want to talk to the mother ****ers.



Is that Worm??


----------

